# 2013 Finger Bows?



## bdeal (Oct 28, 2005)

Other than the Hoyt Tribute, what else is out there?

Thanks


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Athens Excell
41 inch ata 
8 inch brace height.
i know a lot of folks shooting this as a finger bow and do extremely well with it. 

Give it a look. 


http://www.athensarchery.com/products/Target-Bows/Excell

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Martin dropped the Shadowcat, but they have the Septer V. It's 40" ATA and 7" BH.
http://www.martinarchery.com/2013/scepter.php
Don.


----------



## Rhys A (Jun 18, 2010)

Hoyt Pro Comp XL !!
Mine is on order and hopefully will be here soon , can't wait actually .


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I have an Excell and it's a pretty good finger bow, I just shoot better with my Shadowcat's.


----------



## lern (Mar 21, 2005)

Looks like Maitland will have one (X-Factor) with a 42 inch ATA.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

lern said:


> Looks like Maitland will have one (X-Factor) with a 42 inch ATA.


Yep... the X-Factor sounds pretty good with the medium cams. If this thing draws anywhere as smooth as the session or the Zeus it will be a shooter. Rob says he will have them at the ATA show and also in Vegas....


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

New Breed Horizon is another one. Mitchell has one and loves it. I think the Cyborg is still in their line as well. I have one of those and it's a great fingers bow. Smooth and very quiet.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

mathews conquest, pse dominator, just a few


----------



## OhioShedder (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone think the PSE Freak Max would be a good finger bow? 38"ATA and big cams make it seem even longer.


----------

